# Filters



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like to buy a new filter for my 20 gal this weekend however not sure which one to buy, all I have now is the one that came with it from walmart any advice. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Pat, 

What are your plans for the 20G? Type of fish? Will it be planted? 

The more information, the better the recommendation. From what I have been reading some fish enjoy a stronger current, while others enjoy the slower ones.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

The 20 is already planted I have 2 frogs shrimp some glass fish and corys. Thanks Pat.I just want to replace the filter and go a little bigger then whats on there now.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

frogs dislike current. so... you're gonna have to take that into consideration.

A canister filter blasting the output into a corner to reduce the current would work. A small one. Maybe XP2 or 2213


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

If you are leaning towards an HOB, I'm wondering if this guide would help reduce the current;

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/power_filter_tricks_iii.php

It's adding a pre-filter sponge and intake sponge to an aquaclear HOB


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

not really, what works best is a postfilter where you cut foam to the size of the output, and about 1/2" thick, and affix it to the overflow of the aquaclear using either metal clips, or very good elastic. It acts as a sort of dam. It doesnt reduce the output- but it diffuses it- so it falls straight down, sideways and forwards and just tumbles out gently into your tank.

Or you can put a lot of very thick plants, plastic or real, at the output to create the same result. Or you can physically make a guide using a some safe plastic like HDPE or PP or PS to make a guide which you'd affix to the output, and make like a sideways ramp similar to a twisty slide for a kid to guide the water into the side tank wall instead of into the main water.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Right now the filter is one of those that sit on the back I have the outflow hitting a log so the current isnt to bad however I need current for the glass fish, Ive had my frogs for about a year but they have only been in the 20 gal about 2 to 3 months. ps Thanks Pablo on the food advice only been feeding the corys a few days now but seem to have put on weight already and their much more healthy looking.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

you weren't feeding your corys?   

If you have fish that do and do not need current together that's a good point at which to seperate them.

You can't find a happy medium in such a small tank.

The frogs (assuming its the dwarf frogs?) will be fine in quite a small space with a cheap corner filter


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Pablo said:


> not really, what works best is a postfilter where you cut foam to the size of the output, and about 1/2" thick, and affix it to the overflow of the aquaclear using either metal clips, or very good elastic. It acts as a sort of dam. It doesnt reduce the output- but it diffuses it- so it falls straight down, sideways and forwards and just tumbles out gently into your tank.


This works very well, especially with HOBs. It's very easy to add the sponge, I'm working on a better way than the elastic method though. An added bonus is that it also reduces the noise.

I did it on both my aquaclear 300 (now called 70) and my Penguin 100.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> you weren't feeding your corys?
> 
> If you have fish that do and do not need current together that's a good point at which to seperate them.
> 
> ...


Of course I was feeding them just that the new food made such a difference.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Gotcha glad to hear it is helping


----------

